# Abo-Fallen: Inkasso-Anwältin muss Schadensersatz zahlen



## sascha (25 August 2009)

> Anwälte, die für dubiose Internet-Seiten das Inkasso übernehmen, begehen unter Umständen Beihilfe zum Betrug. Das hat das Amtsgericht Karlsruhe klargestellt - und die Münchner Anwältin Katja Günther zu Schadensersatz verurteilt.



Abo-Fallen: Inkasso-Anwältin muss Schadensersatz zahlen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2009)

*AW: Abo-Fallen: Inkasso-Anwältin muss Schadensersatz zahlen*

Das ist ja mal ein erfreuliches Urteil. Die deutsche Justiz wacht langsam auf!
Vermutlich werden die Anwälte, die Inkasso-Stalking betreiben - sind ja wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt die besten - demnächst dann auf Harz IV umsatteln.


----------



## dvill (2 September 2009)

*AW: Abo-Fallen: Inkasso-Anwältin muss Schadensersatz zahlen*

Karlsruhe: Anwältin wegen Internet-Abzocke verurteilt - Nachrichten | SWR.de


> *Tipp: Niemals zahlen!*
> 
> "Wir haben gedacht, wir müssen einen neuen Ansatz wählen. Die Seitenbetreiber selbst sitzen oft im Ausland und sind kaum zu erreichen", so der klagende Anwalt Benedikt Klas: "Die Anwälte sind dagegen im Inland ansässig und daher für Klagen leichter zu fassen."





> Das zivilrechtliche Urteil aus Karlsruhe könnte in Zukunft auch als Indiz für einen Strafprozess gegen die Abzocker im Internet dienen.


----------



## webwatcher (8 September 2009)

*AW: Abo-Fallen: Inkasso-Anwältin muss Schadensersatz zahlen*

AG Karlsruhe: Schadensersatzhaftung der Abofallen-Anwältin Katja Günther wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug | Internet-Abofallen

mit Download zum Volltext


----------



## TOMTHEBEST (13 September 2009)

*AW: Abo-Fallen: Inkasso-Anwältin muss Schadensersatz zahlen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein erfreuliches Urteil. Die deutsche Justiz wacht langsam auf!
> Vermutlich werden die Anwälte, die Inkasso-Stalking betreiben - sind ja wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt die besten - demnächst dann auf Harz IV umsatteln.




SOGAR DAS ZU BEZIEHENDE HARTZ IV BEZAHLEN DIE STEUERZAHLER ...

ICH WÜRDE MIR ETWAS "ANDERES" WÜNSCHEN ...



Tom​


----------



## dvill (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Abo-Fallen: Inkasso-Anwältin muss Schadensersatz zahlen*

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/UNIQ126047048612929/link653221A.html


> Der Anwalt von Frau Günther, die sich in dieser Angelegenheit nicht selber vertreten mochte, trug außergerichtlich hierzu vor, dass das Wörtchen "wegen" einen Rückschluss darauf zuließe, dass Frau Günther strafrechtlich verurteilt wurde.
> 
> Dies ist aber gar nicht mit der Schlagzeile zum Ausdruck gekommen, sondern ist vielmehr eine an den Haaren herbeigezogene Deutung. Der Anwalt von Frau Günther trug juristisch ambitioniert vor, dass das Wort "wegen" für Laien und Nicht-Laien zwangsläufig mit einer strafrechtlichen Verurteilung in Verbindung gebracht wird und scheiterte offenkundig damit.
> 
> ...


Bernd der Wecker ist auch nicht mehr das, was er mal war ...


----------



## bernhard (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Abo-Fallen: Inkasso-Anwältin muss Schadensersatz zahlen*

Nicht zum Thema passender Beitrag abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/60365-firma-first-level-proinkasso.html


----------



## dvill (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Abo-Fallen: Inkasso-Anwältin muss Schadensersatz zahlen*

Katja G Punkt rudert zurück - RA J. Melchior, Wismar


> Und was die strafrechtliche Verurteilung angeht - was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden, oder?


Also, Daumen drücken.


----------

